# 500 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für RTX 2070?



## Nujabes (10. Januar 2019)

*500 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für RTX 2070?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze aktuell folgendes System (nicht übertaktet):
500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold (gekauft im Juni 2017)
4GB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
ASRock Z370 Extreme 4 Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Tower Kühler
Intel Core i7 8700K 6x 3.70GHz So.1151 WOF
16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit
2 SSDs & 1 HDD

Überlege nun auf eine RTX 2070 zu wechseln und habe gesehen, dass in den Specs ein 550 Watt Netzteil empfohlen wird.
Denkt ihr auch, dass ich das Netzteil wechseln muss?
Danke!

Gruß Nujabes


----------



## Gysi1901 (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: 500 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für RTX 2070?*

Nein, Dein Netzteil wird bei der Last nur müde lächeln. In der Regel werden sehr hohe Wattangaben gemacht, damit die Grafikkarten auch mit billigen Netzteilen laufen. Das SP10 ist hochwertig, bei Spielen wirst Du eine Last von grob 300 Watt haben. Übrigens säuft Deine R9 viel mehr Strom als eine RTX 2070


----------



## Nujabes (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: 500 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für RTX 2070?*

Ja genau, das hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht. Ich wollte mich nur sicherheitshalber nochmal vergewissern, danke!


----------



## DarkMo (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: 500 Watt Netzteil ausreichend für RTX 2070?*

Also ich hab keine Probleme mit dem Setting


----------

